# Display Freezes when WiFi is connected - 2018.32.6



## 2020-M0DEL-Y (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey All!

I just took delivery of my Model 3 last Friday, and as soon as I got home, I ran into an issue where the display would completely freeze. Everything is visible, but buttons dont work...

When I called Tesla, we eventually narrowed the issue down to the WIRELESS connection.

When wireless is turned OFF, there is no issue, and the screen is not frozen

When wireless is turned ON, the display INSTANTLY freezes

I have to constantly do a Screen Reset, and catch the first few seconds to hit the wireless menu, and turn off wireless.

If i dont catch it in time, the screen will freeze, and i have to reset it again

Has anyone else had this issue before? 

Im on firmware "2018.32.6 - 08c12e6"

Tesla said they sent out the latest one, but somehow i dont believe that as its been sitting for 4 days now and nothing

TIA!


----------



## 2020-M0DEL-Y (Aug 16, 2018)

{SOLVED}

Issue was resolved in 2018.36.2


----------



## 2020-M0DEL-Y (Aug 16, 2018)

Yea...the issue is back even on 36.2

Anytime wifi is connected, the screen freezes and u must reset and turn wifi off to regain screen access


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

LSD4me said:


> Yea...the issue is back even on 36.2
> 
> Anytime wifi is connected, the screen freezes and u must reset and turn wifi off to regain screen access


I wonder if you might have a hardware issue.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

What happens if you connect to a different router?


----------

